# Installed my Klearz Side Markers and made them blinkers.



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Post pics of the wires also PLEASE.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice...waiting for pics. I think a "wig/wag" blinker would look very sharp too.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Post pics of the wires also PLEASE.


Thats a tough one.  I am pretty good about excessively taping up my connections. I can tell you this though, it is the middle wire that you want in the 3 wire connector for the turn signal. I believe it is teal/purple on the right and lt. blue/white on the left. Like I said, you can determine which wire you do *not* want by noting the hot wire colour going to the side marker when stock.
I will tell you one bit of advice, those wire splice clips are the cat's pajamas for this job. Real estate is tight and there's not a lot of lead wire to work with. You clip on the splice connector and run your lead for the side marker off of that. Typically, for a job like this I would solder a joint in the wires, but there just isn't room to maneuvre in there. You will also want to get some small wire loom to prevent chafing on the lead you create.



ECOsleeper said:


> Very nice...waiting for pics. I think a "wig/wag" blinker would look very sharp too.


Yeah, That would have been sweet. I would have run leads from the rear signals if they were on an alternating pattern to the front, but they are in sync.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

You don't get the hyper blinker or anything do you? I wouldn't think so since the led wiring isn't going straight to any kind of module. I liked this look when I did it on my Celica and thought of doing it in the Cruze.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> You don't get the hyper blinker or anything do you? I wouldn't think so since the led wiring isn't going straight to any kind of module. I liked this look when I did it on my Celica and thought of doing it in the Cruze.


Nope, blinking is perfectly normal. You arent replacing any incandescent bulbs with LED, just adding the LEDs to the circuit.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yesterday I went ahead and did this little mod. I like it. I did the passenger side first, which was good because if I would have tried the driver's side first I would have given up. Real estate is tight on the driver's side all around. Just one little mod to set my Cruze apart from all of the other ones around here.


----------

